

Can this startup kill off the supermarket? - shoeless
http://fortune.com/2014/08/04/can-this-startup-kill-off-the-supermarket/

======
Chevalier
I used FreshDirect frequently when I lived in New York. It's incredibly useful
-- particularly if your only local supermarket is fairly awful for real food
like produce or meat -- but it's also fantastically expensive. I don't see how
Farmigo can skip FreshDirect's warehouse model of distribution without even
more drastic cost premiums.

Grocery delivery IS the future of supermarkets, but it requires significant
infrastructure to make it cost-efficient. As Amazon is the only real player in
Silicon Valley to invest in delivery infrastructure, it seems pretty likely
that this future belongs to Bezos.

Matthew Yglesias posited that groceries would be the next logical step to
build out that final mile to customers. When AmazonFresh starts building out
with muscle, that's when it's time to short FedEx and UPS.

